# Visiter Apple Cupertino?



## JessyDevApple (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir que peux t on voir quand on visite les bureaux Apple a Cupertino ? 

Merci


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2012)

<soupir>


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

: pas mieux :





PS : et si tu leur posais la question à eux plutôt qu'à nous ? A mon (très humble) avis ils sont les mieux placés, et doivent bien avoir un service de relations publiques, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2012)

JessyDevApple a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir que peux t on voir quand on visite les bureaux Apple a Cupertino ?
> 
> Merci



Des bureaux d'Apple avec des employés d'Apple dedans ?


----------



## Kamidh (30 Mars 2012)

C'est possible il faut venir avec l'Apple Remote en poche, condition obligatoire !


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

http://www.apple.com/companystore/

_"Welcome to the Apple Company Store

The Company Store is the original Apple Employee store located at Apple's headquarters in Cupertino. We are open to the public, but we are a little different than your local Apple Retail Store. While we don't sell computers, iPhones or have a Genius Bar, we are the only place in the world that sells Apple logo t-shirts, caps and accessories. So, if you find yourself in the San Francisco Bay Area, please stop by and visit us."

Store Hours:
Monday - Friday 10:00 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.

Phone: (408) 974-5050

Location:
1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino, CA 95014






Directions to The Company Store

1 Infinite Loop
Cupertino, CA 95014
From the South (San Jose)
On Highway 280:

    Take the De Anza exit (exit 11) and turn left on De Anza Blvd.
    Turn left on Mariani Avenue and then turn left on Infinite Loop.
    The Company Store is located on your right.

From the North (San Francisco)
On Highway 280:

    Take the De Anza exit (exit 11) and turn right on De Anza Blvd.
    Turn left on Mariani Avenue and then turn left on Infinite Loop.
    The Company Store is located on your right.

By Train

CalTrain
Train Station: Sunnyvale
By Bus
Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority (VTA)

Bus Route: 55
Bus Stop: De Anza Blvd and Mariani Ave.






_

Ramène-nous des mugs. ^^


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2012)

JessyDevApple a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir que peux t on voir quand on visite les bureaux Apple a Cupertino ?
> 
> Merci



Je te conseille la visite en Itrain ! En plus tu auras des Icahuètes à jeter aux employés ! Ils en raffolent, ils sont comme des dingues !


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

N'oublie de dépasser aux _Pipirooms_, le iChiote est remarquable.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2012)

Ils vous en faut peu pour que le délire commence


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

Il y a aussi des Lions en libertés.


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il y a aussi des Lions en libertés.​




Ah c'est comme ça qu'ils le testent? Tout s'explique..... 

​


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

Bon


je me dois de rappeller qu'un forum est avant tout un lieu d'échange et d'entraide













Merci de bien vouloir ramener des stickers, ce serait très gentil 

voilà


----------



## JessyDevApple (30 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses très instructives. Mais je voudrais savoir si je peux visiter autre chose que leur Store ? Ex : l'intérieur des bureaux ...   Merci


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

Il me semble t'avoir répondu avant que les ourdisseurs de l'ombre débarquent.


Ca m'apprendra à vouloir rendre service 


*QU'ON LE PENDE !*​


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Il me semble t'avoir répondu avant que les ourdisseurs de l'ombre débarquent.
> 
> 
> Ca m'apprendra à vouloir rendre service
> ...




Vraiment ?

"et on lui pèlera le jonc, comme au Baillie du Limousin, qu'on a pendu avec ses tripes...."


----------



## ergu (30 Mars 2012)

JessyDevApple a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses très instructives. Mais je voudrais savoir si je peux visiter autre chose que leur Store ? Ex : l'intérieur des bureaux ...   Merci



L'intérieur des bureaux ?
Ça dépend.
Tu rentres dans un tiroir standard ou il faut le modèle avec caisson à roulette ?

T'façons, si tu visites comme tu visites les forums et leurs us & coutumes, tu n'en retiendras rien - reste chez toi.


----------



## JessyDevApple (30 Mars 2012)

Bon je vais appeler les relations publique... Voilà qui clos le sujet (Pas forcément vos délires)...


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> --------------------
> Très bientôt, ici, tout nouveau tout beau, un lien vers mon site perse !



Déjà que c'est pas toujours facile de te comprendre, mais si là en plus tu te mets à écrire en langue étrangère


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Déjà que c'est pas toujours facile de te comprendre, mais si là en plus tu te mets à écrire en langue étrangère


Il est taquin le dacapo à l'approche du weekend&#8230;


----------



## ergu (30 Mars 2012)

De l'utilité de se relire...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

JessyDevApple a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses très instructives. Mais je voudrais savoir si je peux visiter autre chose que leur Store ? Ex : l'intérieur des bureaux ...   Merci



Appeul fait dans le store maintenant ? En vénitien, banne, bateau ou à lamelles ?

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne font pas maintenant Appeul ! Remarque avec la fenêtre Finder, c'est logique le store.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

JessyDevApple a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir que peux t on voir quand on visite les bureaux Apple a Cupertino ?
> 
> Merci



tu peux pas t&#8217;en empêcher hein  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h47 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Il y a aussi des Lions en libertés.



 c'est vrai pour la cantine c'est le chemin le plus direct


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2012)

Moi perso je te conseil pas cette visite : rentrer dans une boucle infinie c'est dur d'en sortir !

Cdt,


----------



## JessyDevApple (31 Mars 2012)

@tatouille : Tu veux la mienne plutôt ?


----------

